

Building a tabs component in Angular 2 - PascalPrecht
http://blog.thoughtram.io/angular/2015/04/09/developing-a-tabs-component-in-angular-2.html

======
santialbo
In the complete source, isn't the class Tabs missing the @Component
annotation?

